# Code ''Leave A Comment''



## TheNation123 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok so i own my own website and im wondering if any1 knows an HTML code so I can get the feature ''Leave A Comment'' on members profile pages.

Like me going to my friends profile page and I can leave a comment, instead of private message.

Thanks for help


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.scriptsmill.com/comments.html


----------



## TheNation123 (Feb 6, 2009)

mmmmmmmm i dunno how to do that lol,

Isnt there just like a code you can leave here so i can copy and paste it? heh.


----------



## TheNation123 (Feb 6, 2009)

bump


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What you are trying to do is going to require PHP, Perl or ASP. There isn't any base HTML code that is going to do what you want to do.


----------

